# WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet



## BeDo89 (12. Juli 2019)

*WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*

Moin zusammen,

habe hier einen ASUS USB N10 Nano WLAN Dongle an einem MSI B250M Pro VD. 

Nach einigen Minuten verliert der Stick die Internetverbindung (ist aber noch mit dem WLAN verbunden!) und es hilft dann nur das WLAN im Windows kurz aus und wieder anzuschalten. In der Problembehandlung steht der Hinweis, dass der Standardgateway nicht verfügbar ist. Scheinbar passiert es, wenn ne Zeit lang nichts aktiv geladen wird. Einen laufenden Download hat er noch nicht unterbrochen.

Der Rechner steht im selben Raum wie der Speedport Neo, Signalstärke demnach sehr gut. Auch beim WLAN Tethering vom Handy verliert er irgendwann die Verbindung.

Handys, Tablet usw funktionieren ohne Probleme im WLAN.

Ich habe den Stick bereits in verschiedenen USB 2.0 und 3.0 Ports probiert, die aktuellsten Chipsatz sowie Treiber vom Stick installiert (das Windows ist allgemein gestern frisch aufgesetzt und up to date). Außerdem habe ich in den Energieeinstellungen den Drahtlosadapter auf Höchstleistung sowie das selektive USB Energiesparen deaktiviert. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?
Ist so ein WLAN Stick einfach schlecht und man sollte sich ne Karte einbauen?

MfG
BeDo

Update: Habe den Rechner nun per Kabel an den Speedport angeschlossen, hier bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Netzwerk: Nicht identifiziertes  Netzwerk?! DHCP  ist aktiviert


----------



## Shimboku2 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*

Moin moin,
Speedport einemal durchstarten. Ich kenne ein paar Fälle da hat die IP Vergabe per DHCP beim Speedport nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Bekannte Geräte haben noch funktioniert. Neue Geräte haben Verbindung bekommen. Internet war aber nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Redrudi (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*

Ich würde ja behaupten das nicht dein Dongle das Internet verliert sondern dein Speedport.Der Stick wählt sich ja nicht ins Internet sondern er stellt nur eine Verbindung zum Router her. Dein Problem liegt entweder in deiner Leitung oder mit deinem Router.


----------



## BeDo89 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*

Hi Shimboku,
danke für die Rückmeldung, den Speedport habe ich schon neugestartet, leider keine Verbesserung.. Auch DHCP mal deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert.

Habe hier noch einen TP Link Router liegen (leider ohne Modem), aber wenn ich den Rechner an diesen anschließe, bezieht er sofort über DHCP ne IP. Der Onboard LAN Adapter scheint also zu funktionieren.

Wenn ich die IP4 Adresse manuell vergebe, Standardgateway Speedport, DNS Server auch Speedport oder alternativ 8.8.8.8 ist er zunächst auch sofort mit dem Netzwerk verbunden, er sagt sogar "Internetzugriff", aber Internet funktioniert nicht, nach kurzer Zeit steht dann auch wieder "Kein Internetzugriff". Ich komme dann über LAN auch nicht per Chrome auf auf den Speedport. Ich greife übers Handy auf den Speedport zu, da wird der PC mit der IP Adresse auch angezeigt, aber mal ausgegraut und mal verbunden. Wenn ich mich per WLAN Stick verbinde, kann ich sofort auf den Speedport zugreifen. Nur bricht dort ja andauernd die Verbindung ab...

Die Mobilgeräte haben wohlgemerkt gar keine Probleme... Vielleicht mal bei der Telekom anrufen?

@Redrudi: Ja hätte ich auch gedacht.. aber beim Tethering mit dem Handy bricht die WLAN Verbindung auch ab. Mit anderen Geräten hatte ich bisher nie Probleme


----------



## Shimboku2 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*

Bevor Du bei der Telekom anrufst. den Speedport auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen. und neu einstellen. Verlangt die Hotline dann sowieso.
Alternativ einfach einen anderen Router mal verwenden. Die Speedports sind nicht die besten Geräte.


----------



## BeDo89 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WLAN Dongle verliert ständig Verbindung zum Internet*



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Bevor Du bei der Telekom anrufst. den Speedport auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen. und neu einstellen. Verlangt die Hotline dann sowieso.
> Alternativ einfach einen anderen Router mal verwenden. Die Speedports sind nicht die besten Geräte.



Gerade eben hatte er nach etwas Wartezeit eine IP bekommen, unter Adapter/Status/Details war auch ein Bezug zum Speedport NEO. Internet sowie Zugriff auf den Speedport funktionierte aber nicht. Mit dem Handy reingeschaut, der PC wurde als LAN Gerät erkannt. Nach kurzer Zeit dann wieder Kein Internetzugriff und es war wieder eine 169.x.x.x. IP vergeben.


Werde mir gleich mal die Zugangsdaten geben lassen und die Werkseinstellungen probieren. Leider habe ich keinen anderen Router mit Internet zur Hand, sind bei Verwandten zu Besuch.
Wie gesagt der TP Link Router verteilt sofort eine IP an den PC. Werde diesen gleich auch mal per Kabel mit dem Speedport als AP/Switch verbinden.

*Update:* Tjoa, anscheinend ist es doch der Rechner...  Hab den TP Link als AccessPoint eingerichtet (192.168.2.2 DHCP aus und Speedport 192.168.2.1). Kann mich sofort problemlos per Handy/Rechner über WLAN mit dem AP verbinden. Mal schauen ob die Verbindung hier auch instabil ist.

Was mir einfällt, habe gestern eine Geforce GTX660 in den Rechner eingebaut (MSI B250M Pro VD, 350 Watt be Quiet Pure Power), beim ersten Booten piepte er dann (ich glaube zweimal) ganz lange und nichts passierte. Kam zunächst über HDMI auch nicht ins BIOS, Windows funktionierte. Nun ist die GPU per DVI auf VGA Adapter angeschlossen und an sich funktioniert der Rechner tadellos. Habe die GPU auch nochmal wieder ausgebaut, ohne die neue GPU funktioniert Internet aber auch nicht...

*Update#2:* Ich finds stumpf:
Speedport per LAN Kabel an den PC = funktioniert nicht
Speedport per WLAN Stick an den PC = funktioniert grundsätzlich, allerdings dauernd Abbrüche (etliche Smartphones keine Probleme)
Speedport per LAN Kabel an TP Link WR841n Router und diesen als Access Point einrichten = funktioniert direkt ohne Probleme

Jetzt ist der Rechner seit einigen Stunden halt über den AP per WLAN am laufen = Bisher keinen Abbruch bemerkt

Ich lass das jetzt erstmal so, verstehen tu ich es aber nicht


----------



## BeDo89 (29. Mai 2020)

Falls es wen interessiert nochmal ein Update:
Onboard LAN scheint defekt zu sein, Rechner läuft mit ner Netzwerkkarte komplett ohne Probleme über LAN. 

MfG
BeDo


----------

